# How to dispose of old ammo



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have some ammo from WW2, looks to be in good condition other than the brass is starting to get pretty tarnished. How do I dispose of this, I dont want to throw it in the garbage, or put it through a barrel.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

ive heard you can take it to your sheriff and they will dispose of it for you. whether its true or costs anything i can not tell you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What cartridge, what bullet? Some of that old ammo is worth a lot, some is worthless. If it is truly WWII it may not have much value since it used the old primer chemicals. If it's questionable look at the year stamp on the case head. The military ammo after 1951 is valuable. Prior to 1951 can still be shot, but the rifle should be cleaned after every shooting session just like a black powder rifle.

I would suggest the first avenue of disposale is sell it. What is it and how much do you want?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I am not sure of the brand or date, I will look at it tonight, its for a Walther P38 taken from a nazi officer. I do not know if the ammo is from the same time or if it was purchased after it returned to the states. I will post an update tonight.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

shoot it. the only way to dispose it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> I am not sure of the brand or date, I will look at it tonight, its for a Walther P38 taken from a nazi officer. I do not know if the ammo is from the same time or if it was purchased after it returned to the states. I will post an update tonight.


That should have collectors value.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I checked the ammo over lunch break, not a single letter anywhere on the cartrige, not even the caliber or manufaturer. I am guessing that it was brought back from the war, but couldnt say. The pistol is pretty cool it is an earlier version, which replaced the luger. My grandfater also had a pistol taken from a luftwafa pilot, a really small pistol that he said pilots allways carried because it was easy to conseal and fit well in the pockets of their flight jackets. After my grandfater died, I got this pistol, my brohter got a german officers sword, and my other brother got some other guns he collected, including a flint lock that is possibly from the 1700's, and some cap and ball pistols. One of my uncle's recieved a rifle, I forget the manufaturer, it was duel caliber and apraised at over $8,000.

I saw a simular pistol, but a later model, without the nazi engravings selling for $650, I would never sell this though. I opened another thread looking for someone to do some mainenance to this pistol, I think my Dad would get a kick out of being able to shoot it, since he was never allowed to get near it as a kid.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=65330


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

any way you could take a picture or two of the pistol and of the bullets, head stamp. History is very interesting.

xdeano


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Here are pictures, sorry but this is the best close up my camera could take.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is the actual gun, you can kind of see the swastica, I tried to take a close up but it just looked like a blur. My grandfather had scrached his name in the holster. I belive he carried this as a sidearm during the war for awhile.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

very cool. I think I'd probably keep the ammo. That's a very cool family keep sake.

Very Nice.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would keep the ammo too. Nice to have some that fits the gun. It's not like it's going to self detonate or anything. If your worried because there are kids around get a lock that runs a coated cable down the bore.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah I guess I was a little worried about the stability, but it sounds like its fine to keep. I did a little research online, this P38 was produced by the mauser company when Walther could not keep up wtih production, the pistol was manufactured in 1944, which was the first year mauser made these pistols, the winged swastica is a german millitary proof mark. These are not as valuable as the origional ones made by walther, but from simular ones I have seen for sale, and online price guids it would be worth anywhere from $550 - $650.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

KEEP ALL OF IT!!!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Bring that puppy to the antique road show!!!!


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

That cartridge looks like a 7.62X25 Tokarev. I had a Czech CZ52 pistol that shot that ammo! Here's a pic:










I believe yours should be a 7.63X25 Mauser. It is said that the two can shoot interchangeably.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

That is interesting, I will have to take some measurements. I did hold the cartridge side beside with some newer 9mm ammo I had, and they did look a bit differnt in size but I didnt have any calipers to confirm, so I shruged it off. I wonder where or why he was holding on this ammo, unless he thouhgt it was 9mm. THanks for this info, I have some new research to do.


----------

